# Hello and Good-Buy!!



## kennyz (Apr 9, 2011)

I've been kinda silently lurking on the sidelines for a while now...this is really my first post. So on that note hello to all. I bought my new router almost two years ago and sadly it has been it's red case the whole time and has as of yet to turn a bit. I just haven't had the funding to do much. I am just now finally getting started on making my router table. I just bought a plate from amazon.com..I got the 1/4 aluminum rockler group "A" plate for 29.99!!!! I have the Milwaukee 2 1/4 fixed/ plunge combo and I think that this plate should do nicely. I'm holding out for an incra ls super system fence. I have a nice solid maple rolling cabinet that I plan to take the top off and install an mdf top. It's just the right size and height, and I can seal off the motor area for dust collection and still have plenty of room for storage. I have two nice 36 x 56 pieces of mdf that are covered both sides in black formica.( they were froma shipping crate..actually some kind of high density particle board..they wheigh a ton!!! Much heavier than mdf and they were FREE!!!!) I'm not sure what size I'm going to cut it down to but the to I'm going to scuff up and put on a layer of white formica and I'll probably do some oak edge banding. I'd like some suggestions on size for the top and also I'd like to put in some t tracks. down the length of the top...how far away from the arbor should the t track be. I think I'd like to go with the 25" super system, I need a new table saw really bad ( it was my great grandfathers old Delta homecraft!!!) So if go with the 25" I could use it on a new saw as well. Any comments or ideas are welcome.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

kennyz said:


> I've been kinda silently lurking on the sidelines for a while now...this is really my first post. So on that note hello to all. I bought my new router almost two years ago and sadly it has been it's red case the whole time and has as of yet to turn a bit. I just haven't had the funding to do much. I am just now finally getting started on making my router table. I just bought a plate from amazon.com..I got the 1/4 aluminum rockler group "A" plate for 29.99!!!! I have the Milwaukee 2 1/4 fixed/ plunge combo and I think that this plate should do nicely. I'm holding out for an incra ls super system fence. I have a nice solid maple rolling cabinet that I plan to take the top off and install an mdf top. It's just the right size and height, and I can seal off the motor area for dust collection and still have plenty of room for storage. I have two nice 36 x 56 pieces of mdf that are covered both sides in black formica.( they were froma shipping crate..actually some kind of high density particle board..they wheigh a ton!!! Much heavier than mdf and they were FREE!!!!) I'm not sure what size I'm going to cut it down to but the to I'm going to scuff up and put on a layer of white formica and I'll probably do some oak edge banding. I'd like some suggestions on size for the top and also I'd like to put in some t tracks. down the length of the top...how far away from the arbor should the t track be. I think I'd like to go with the 25" super system, I need a new table saw really bad ( it was my great grandfathers old Delta homecraft!!!) So if go with the 25" I could use it on a new saw as well. Any comments or ideas are welcome.


Hi Kenny(?), welcome to the forum. Why don't you edit your profile when you get a chance and give us a name to answer to. N/A is very impersonal. If you already have formica on the board then why add more? 

The latest table I built is about 36 x 21 out of a leftover piece of melamine coated particle board. It seems to be a good size. I recommend offsetting the insert to one side of the table. Otherwise, all the space behind the fence is wasted. I cut some dadoes for T tracks lengthways but I've never found a need to finish installing them. If you want to attach featherboards, you can just as easily clamp them to the edge. I have T tracks for my fence but clamping to the edges works just as well. I prefer to use sleds against the fence instead of trying to set up a mitre gauge in a track. Just some things to consider. There is no real right or wrong way.


----------



## kennyz (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks chuck, I've been looking at some of the commercially available tops, I have to consider shop space, but I've been getting some ideas, I may go with 27 x 43 offset. I was going to add a layer of Formica because the current stuff is black, imo makes it hard to work with, i.e. pencil marks or reference lines and the like. I thought about just scuffing it up and shooting it with white paint but not too sure about the longevity in doing so.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome, I would go with the white helps reflect light in shop (I have white tops on all my work tables just for the reason,also gives a nice back drop to projects) scuffing and paint would make things rough and harder to slide plus paint may fade on the project... Good Luck


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome. Funding? Funding? Don' need no steenkin funding. I've got probably closer to $5 than to $10 invested in my router table. Top is 1/2" plywood, supported by a web of 2X4 chunks, and bolted to a shelf (the bolts, nuts, etc., is where the expense comes from), and homemade router plates from 1/2" plywood. Been in use for over 10 years, and no problems yet.

I'd say just slap together a router table something like mine, and get started. Then while you're using that, you can be working on a fancy one. Mine is about version four, maybe five, and it does just what I need it to do, so there's no fancy involved. And if I ever need major changes, read fancy, I'll just make another. No prob.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sam Maloof, someone I admire a great deal made his first furniture from Dunage, which is timber used in the holds of ships and then dumped at the docks after unloading, so you are off to a good start by reusing yours. Sam has died but he did pose for a great photo in the White House when Ronald Regan sat in his new Maloof Rocking Chair. NGM


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

JOAT said:


> I'd say just slap together a router table something like mine, and get started. Then while you're using that, you can be working on a fancy one. Mine is about version four, maybe five, and it does just what I need it to do, so there's no fancy involved. And if I ever need major changes, read fancy, I'll just make another. No prob.


Hey Theo, any chance you have pictures of version four or five?


----------



## kennyz (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes please post some pics if you can.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Daikusan said:


> Hey Theo, any chance you have pictures of version four or five?


OK, I'll post a few pictures, but there's not a whole lot of detail in any of them. I wasn't thinking of pictures of the router table when I took them. It's a three piece top, four if you count the router plate. Under is a web of short 2X4 chunks all glued together with Titebond II, with a gap in the center for the router to just fit into. There's a 1/2" lip for the router plate to sit on. The only thing I can really tell you about making the underside is, I knocked apart the last version (with a large hammer and a whole lot of pounding, that glue is strong), salvaged what I could for this one, and glued it together, and used the old bolts and nuts to bolt it in place. I would guess I made the three piece top based on plywood pieces I had on hand at the time, anyway it works very well, the router plate probably doesn't need that narrowed down part in front, but better safe than sorry, and not a sign of warping in 10+ years. This has served me very well, but my work has now changed somewhat, so it needs to be longer on each side, more on the left, and a few inches on the front wouldn't hurt. I don't think I will make a new table tho, rather just extend it to both sides a bit, and probably the front. I won't actually know how I will be doing this until I actually start doing it. Probably be a thicker top, rather than the 2X4 spiderweb, but I don't know. Zen woodworking. 

And, don't ask me how I made it, because I don't know. I doubt I could have told you even five minutes after it was finished, how I did it. I THINK I glued the 2X4 pieces together on a flat surface, so the top would be even, then flipped it, and bolted it in place. Then glued the back, long, plywood piece of the top. And after that, I don't know. I am not even sure how I cut the router plate, and fit it. Very nice fit tho. I did have enough conscious thought to rout out a copy of the router plate, and use that to make a master, so now I can duplicate router plates for every router I have - and I have. Oh yes, the hole for the bit is about 2"-2 1/2", no problem with that at all; I have checked the router, and any sawdust that falls thru the hole is not going into the router at all, rather it blows into my lap.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Theo
Sorry to hear you were a bit under the weather, glad you are feeling better. Thanks for the pictures. They have me thinking further about the table I need to build. One of the thoughts you evoked is KISS, I have a tendency to complicate things. 

Unlike yours I keep mine in a shed so I had thought of laminating it would be necessary (moisture worries). Maybe not. . . after seeing yours. I have been tossing around the idea of using the plywood they use here for concrete forms. One side is covered with a yellow epoxy like paint. It holds up in the wet weather fairly good, not to mention concrete. So my thought has been to glue two pieces back to back leaving the epoxy sides out then edging it. Your pictures have me convinced it might work.

My current table is mounted to one of those sheets. Been there for 6-7 years maybe 8 cant remember. Its held up fairly good for getting wet now and then: spilled coffee, tea, and rain. So thanks for the picture, it got the thinking juices flowing. Maybe you or someone else has some thoughts.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Daikusan said:


> Unlike yours I keep mine in a shed so I had thought of laminating it would be necessary (moisture worries). Maybe not. . . after seeing yours. I have been tossing around the idea of using the plywood they use here for concrete forms.


Yeah, still hacking up stuff some, but feel loads better now over before. Thanks.

Unlike mine? :laugh: My shop is 8'X12', uninsulated, and the one window in it is cracked about 2 inches, so when I go out there, even in the winter, I can have a slight draft flowing thru (fan in front of the window). In warm weather the window gets opened more.

If concrete form plywood is what I had, that is what I would have used, and I glue two, even three, pieces of plywood for various whatevers. I love K.I.S.S. - Keep It Simple Stupid. Have to remind myself to do just that at times.


----------



## kennyz (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the pics Theo and glad to hear your feeling better. I've managed to avoid that cough so far, but I'm the last hold out in the house. Your table looks simple yet substantial and is better than what I've got at the moment which is nothing...lol. I did receive the plate from rockler, it fits the router well but if i want to use the through the table height adjust feature I'll have to enlarge the hole in the plate. (Rockler did state this might be necessary). I also got two other goodies i order. A six piece kit with 3 more inserts for the plate and 3 feather board plus all of the t-bolts (got that half price from rockler als reg. 54.99 got it for 24.99) . I also pulled the trigger on a set of yonico bits. I got the 50 bit set with the 1/2 inch shanks, the 75 piece set did not say they were k10/c3 carbide like these did. I don't expect them to last forever like a set of whiteside bits might, but I consider it just a starting point as I had no bits at all. They look good, they all feel nice and sharp, they case it nice and they are all covered in protective goo to keep them from rusting. Also i'm encouraged to hear how well your table has held up to all of the temp / humidity changes. My basement is pretty dry, it can get a little damp in the summer but not bad. On the other hand my garage is terrible. It is insulated, but the slightest rapid change in temp/humidity and the floor looks like you left a hose running in there..no joke...I've have had to sweep the water out on occasion the floor sweats so bad. In any case i think the stuff i have to make my top out of will do just fine, im going to make it two layers thick and either edge band it or i may just use a time over bit and then epoxy seal the edges. TTFN....Ken


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Theo
Thanks for the reply. Hope your hacking stops, well any the part that aint wood.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm alive, 'alive' I tell you. :laugh: Lots of Vitamin C, sleep every night with a scarf wrapped around my throat, an old spice jar packed with cough drops in case my throat starts tickling, and a spit jug - clothes washing soap jug with the neck cut out, so I can spit in it, and easily cleaned out. Another very added benefit to those jugs, puke jugs. During my chemo, halfway thru, for about a week, had to heave almost every move I made. That's when I figured out the jugs. Found out I could go to sleep with my hand in the handle of the jug, and have it to my mouth, heaving, before I even knew I was awake. 

What was the subject again? Oh yeah. About certain I will get rid of my wood lathe, it works great, but all I made with it were about a dozen or so carving mallets, and they don't wear out. Haven't used it in years. I need more space, will be extending my router table, and not enough space with the lathe there. And don't ask me how I will extend it, because I have not a clue so far. I will try to remember to take some pictures when I get to it. Shop made stand, 37" between centers, and the buyer moves it, $100.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

JOAT said:


> About certain I will get rid of my wood lathe, it works great, but all I made with it were about a dozen or so carving mallets, and they don't wear out. Haven't used it in years. I need more space, . . . I will try to remember to take some pictures when I get to it. Shop made stand, 37" between centers, and the buyer moves it, $100.


Chemo? ugghhh that’s not fun. Hope you are done with that and moving on.

WOW!! I wish I were in the States!!! I would run right over and load in my van or truck. There are alot of fish out there; you should get a bite soon. I wish the best along with a prayer or two.

I appreciate you.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Daikusan said:


> Chemo? ugghhh that’s not fun. Hope you are done with that and moving on.


I forgot to say when, it was 2000-2001. No problems since. The chemo was not as bad as it could be. I had 36 weeks total, once a week. I never knew it, but the chemo treatment is different for different people. I was supposed to get an hour of treatment each time, but of course, with every little thing, usually wound up closer to two. Some people were getting a four hour treatment, some were in twice a week, some three, and a few unfortunate souls were in every day, or so I was told. Not the most fun I've ever had, but sure beats the alternative.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

JOAT said:


> Not the most fun I've ever had, but sure beats the alternative.


I hear that. Glad to see you are feeling better from your hacking and making a few post again.


----------



## jimdouglas (Feb 24, 2014)

JOAT said:


> I forgot to say when, it was 2000-2001. No problems since. The chemo was not as bad as it could be. I had 36 weeks total, once a week. I never knew it, but the chemo treatment is different for different people. I was supposed to get an hour of treatment each time, but of course, with every little thing, usually wound up closer to two. Some people were getting a four hour treatment, some were in twice a week, some three, and a few unfortunate souls were in every day, or so I was told. Not the most fun I've ever had, but sure beats the alternative.


Joat,
I just joined this forum & came across this post. I think your an inspiration with your sincerity & honesty. Hope you feel better soon. 
jim


----------

